# Masterbuilt Pro 20050412 Smoker tray/ box



## low budget

I purchased a Masterbuilt Pro 20050412 Dual Fuel recently. While seasoning the smoker (propane + soaked chips)I had the standard issue I have read others having of the chip tray being to open to flame and catching the chips on fire. After the initial seasoning cycle I let everything cool down and gave it another shot. This time trying to keep the chips away from the large holes in the bottom of the tray. Again unsuccessful the chips caught fire and I was only able to keep a low temperature of about 290 and the chips would last/ smoke for only about 30 mins. I decided to put the chips into aluminum foil and poke some holes in it. I smoked a whole chicken took about 6 hours (to 180) and temps were perfect at 225 almost the entire time. Smoke was decent and I had to replace the bags twice (2 sets of bags x 3 times). Chicken turned out ok was nice and juicy but it seems like the skin got all of the smoke and not so much the meat. 

Only issue I have is I don't care to use aluminum foil in small pouches I would prefer some sort of larger container that I can add chips/ chunks to as needed. I have read that some have purchased an 8" cast iron frying pan and placed that on top of the original tray. I headed over to Wallyworld to get one and while I was looking around I came across a cheescake pan. It is 9" diameter and has straight 2 1/2" sides. It has much more room than the 8" pan with it's angled sides. It is made out of pure aluminum. I figured I would drill some holes in the side and give it a shot. I plan to use soaked chips and a few chunks while smoking. Was wondering what everyone thought about this? The reason I chose the aluminum cheescake pan over the cast iron is 1. the area for the wood and 2. the faster transfer of heat. I was also wondering if I should put this new pan on top of the smoke tray that came with the smoker or place it right on the ring the tray sits on (closer to flame/ heat)? Any thoughts greatly appreciated. Not sure I can post pics yet. If need be I can try


----------



## daveomak

LB, morning and welcome to the forum.....  I have had success using chunks....   I use one chunk only...  one piece of wood can't catch on fire... It takes 2 pieces of wood to build a fire...   I don't soak the wood...  it just slows down the smoking process.....   a chunk should last an hour or so and give you that thin blue smoke for great flavor....  give it a try and let us know how it goes....    Dave


----------



## spoolinaz

Use chunks for sure if you are smoking 225 and up. About the size of your fist if you can. If you have problems with that smoking, drop back to smaller chunks. Should last an hour or so. You can try the cake pan on top of the stock chip pan. It might get too hot. The thing about the cast iron pan is it makes a great heat sink. Helps to even out the heat distribution so you wouldnt need to run a water pan. Also, if you place the pan directly on the burner ring, you will starve it for air, and it can go out on you.

Also on the chicken. Try smoking at 275 next time. Will take half the time, and the skin will be edible. The lack of smoke flavor is probably due to the chips burning and not smoldering. Oh, and try cooking to 165 in white and 175 in dark next time, you will find the meat much more moist!


----------



## xentrik1

Sorry to dredge up this old topic, but I was wondering how the cheesecake pan worked.  I have experiencing this same issue.  I also wanted to note it says not to use chunks in the manual for this smoker.  Any body use them anyway with success?  Anyone know why they would say not to use them?


----------



## low budget

The cheesecake pan was a bust. I could not get it to smoke at lower temps (225-250).It had to sit on top of the stock tray. If I put it directly over the flame it would extinguish the flame. I decided to just put aluminum foil over the stock pan to cover the holes. There is a thread here that has a pretty decent method. The foil lasts about 4-5 smokes. I have been using wood chips to get things started  then adding chunks and it seems to be working great. I have a fresh ham that has been brining for 5 days now. I plan to smoke it on Thanksgiving. In the future I plan to pop riviot some aluminum sheet to the bottom of the pan for a more permanent fix to the stock tray. Hope that help


----------



## xentrik1

Cool I'll try foiling the stock tray next time.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## joe442

After considering a few smokers I got this one today. Instructions say to season with charcoal but think I would use the chips like you did. Also says to give it 2 runs at seasoning, is this needed?

How does this hold heat? Is a gasket needed for the door like I read for many others?

Didn't notice till I was putting it together that it has no smoke stack, thought this was odd.


----------



## low budget

I spent the better part of  day seasoning mine. I put some olive oil in a spray bottle coated the inside, got it smoking about 250- 300 for an hour or two then let it cool. I repeated a few times then it was ready to go. I crack the top vent to get a good smoke rollin (plus I run my thermo through the vent)


----------



## low budget

Oh and I have not seen a need for a gasket. On a warm day I have to turn it all the way down to keep at smoking temp. I have never had to have it past 1/2 way even on a 40 degree day


----------



## 90beater

FYI I used the cast iron frying pan from Wallyworld and cut off the handle. I used a couple pieces of steel to prop it up about an inch above the top of the burner tunnel and it works perfectly. I did not put any holes in the pan. It heats up enough to get the wood smoking. I don't even get the chips wet anymore. after an hour or so the chips turn to ash but never light up. I have used it many times since I did the mod and it works great every time now. Also they have a cheap deep baking pan that fits the water rack perfectly, just in case you need to replace yours.

Edited to add a pic of what I was talking about.













smoker_inside_02.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## smokinbell

Hi all,

i'm new to the forum, but a long time fan of smokey Q.

I recently bought the Masterbuilt Pro and thanks for the tips here. First thing I learned was the chips flare up in the provided fire pan. I got a 10" Lodge skillet and set it on top of the pan. I am planning on soaking chips for an hour or more and then filling the skillet up half way like your picture. I would also like to use wood chunks. Have you tried that yet and if so, will they smoke when I am at the lowest flame setting? I was testing temps yesterday and was concerned the chips were not smoking when at lowest temp. any advice on getting smoke while hanging around the 220-240 range would be good. I also put an oven thermometer on each shelf. When the door temp gage was reading ~170, the inside thermometers were all about 200. I'm wondering if the provided temperature gage is really for air temp and not a meat thermometer.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## low budget

I ditched the additional pan and just use tinfoil on the tray it comes with. It will last me 2-3 smokes per wrap and only takes a couple minutes. I do not use chips at all any more I only use chunk. I fill the tray up w/ chunk let it warm up and start smoking then turn it down. It smokes like a freight train at 225. Sometimes when you open the door the chunks will flair up. I just spray them with a water bottle a few times and it's back to good smoke. I have smoked baby backs, boston butt and a couple fatties in the last 2 weeks. It's working like a champ! My door thermometer seems to be getting more accurate the more broken in it gets


----------



## beetee

I was wondering if anyone has tried the disposable aluminum baking pans to store the chips/chunks? Thinking of trying tonight..


----------



## lonestarmedic

A 10 inch cast iron skillet from WalMart. Chinese manufactured. Three long carriage bolts with 6 nuts and 6 washers. Bore holes at edge of skillet so they will sit outside of the burner ring. Adjust height so bottom of pan is where the original pan was. Throw in wood chunks. Smoke like crazy













MBPro019.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Mar 23, 2015


















MBPro022.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Mar 23, 2015


















MBPro020.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Jun 26, 2015







Been working like a champ for 2 years this way. Uses about 8-10 chunks of wood in a 14 hour smoke.


----------



## bostonmike

Hello All,

Smoked my first Brisket this weekend in my new MasterBuilt 20050412 smoker. I too ran into burning chips. What I ended up doing was putting my soaked chips up in the water tray and throwing a couple of chunks on top of them. It worked out o.k. but I had to change out the chips frequently. My question to LONESTARMEDIC is did u have to cut the handle off the 10 in pan, or will it fit in the smoker with the handle on? I also noticed that when I smoked the amount of time required, which was about 4 and a 1/2 hours, the meat came out kind of dry. Does anyone have an opinion on the temperature gauge on this unit, and it's accuracy? Thanks


----------



## ridnsmoke

BostonMike,

My wife just got me one of these units for Fathers Day.  After the door temp gauge only showed 275 during my burn in, I didn't trust it.  So for my second smoke, I bought an oven thermometer and put it on the shelf next to the door so I could take quick peeks.  The oven unit consistently shows 100 degrees HIGHER than thermometer in the door!   

In my introduction thread, Joe Black recommended River Country - they have a 2 inch unit that looks like it would be a direct replacement for the door unit.   Ordered but not yet received, but has good reviews.

Good smokin to all !

Trent


----------



## bostonmike

Wow,

That makes sense, my biscuit came out real dry, and I was keeping the door thermometer at 225. Thanks for the tip, I'm doing a pork Butt this weekend, and will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## c45br

lonestarmedic said:


> A 10 inch cast iron skillet from WalMart. Chinese manufactured. Three long carriage bolts with 6 nuts and 6 washers. Bore holes at edge of skillet so they will sit outside of the burner ring. Adjust height so bottom of pan is where the original pan was. Throw in wood chunks. Smoke like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBPro019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lonestarmedic
> __ Mar 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBPro022.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lonestarmedic
> __ Mar 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBPro020.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lonestarmedic
> __ Jun 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been working like a champ for 2 years this way. Uses about 8-10 chunks of wood in a 14 hour smoke.


This is the same as I did with mine.


----------



## mholota

I"m getting ready to purchase a masterbuilt propane smoker shortly and have been reading plenty of reviews and tips where mods have been to the chip tray and area around the burner. I've seen it somewhere and cannot find it again, but would a gas stove top grate fit over the burner to place a pan of chips/chunks on? or is the metal ring that goes around the burner too high for a grate?


----------



## r2 builders

I have a Masterbuilt two door propane smoker 30"
I ditched the chip pan because the chips kept catching fire. Now I am using a 10" cast iron skillet on a small cookie rack over the burner.
This allows me to move the skillet around without it hanging up on the burner. 
I tried an 8" skillet but the 10" seemed to burn the wood better. 
The manual says not to use chunks but that is what I am using and having no issues doing so.
I only use two maybe three chunks of wood that gets me about three hours of smoke. 
I have made a few other mods as well.

Good luck on your smoker!


----------



## daveomak

67502bb8_Hotplatecookiespan.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 4, 2016






I like using what I call cookies....  Only 1 at a time....   I've seen 2 catch fire....  what a waste of good food.....


----------

